# especially for Pippa and Ben - How many do you recognise



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

*Vintage UK TV 1960's*








*Good Luck*


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 12, 2013)

Before I was in the country, but I'll have a go at 6... Not only but also?


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Before I was in the country, but I'll have a go at 6... Not only but also?



Yes well done, I half expected Peter Cooke and Dudley Moore and not the programme name, so kudos for the programme.


----------



## shirl (Jun 12, 2013)

3 Dr Finlays casebook?
4 Emergency Ward 10
5 Magpie

Shirl


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

shirl said:


> 3 Dr Finlays casebook? 4 Emergency Ward 10
> 5 Magpie (edited to include)
> 
> 
> ...



Well Done Shirl


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2013)

1/ Hugh and I


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2013)

2/ do not adjust your set


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> 1/ Hugh and I




Afraid not, you're awful but I like you!


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> 2/ do not adjust your set



Correct and right, Well Done Steff


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2013)

Th dick emery show ?


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> Th dick emery show ?



Correct And Right well spotted Steff


----------



## Caroline (Jun 13, 2013)

Number 7 is Top of the Form.

The picture from Dick Emery, I think the character is James Maynard Kitchener Lampwick


----------



## David H (Jun 13, 2013)

Caroline said:


> Number 7 is Top of the Form.
> 
> The picture from Dick Emery, I think the character is James Maynard Kitchener Lampwick



Correct on the Dick Emery character, but not correct on 7.


The Apples must be at least 3 ft deep.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2013)

7 - The Appleyards


----------



## David H (Jun 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 7 - The Appleyards



Well Done Alan - how on earth did you work that one out : snigger, snigger


----------



## David H (Jun 13, 2013)

Just 8 and 9 to finish this quiz.


----------



## David H (Jun 13, 2013)

*Clue Time:*

*8.* *rossini and the lone ranger*

*9.* *you need to be quite a man in this jungle.*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2013)

8 - The Adventures of William Tell?


----------



## David H (Jun 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 8 - The Adventures of William Tell?



Well Done Alan, how about the last one.

*9.* no animals in it.


----------



## David H (Jun 13, 2013)

*Answer to 9.*

The Human Jungle.


----------

